# Question about specific part of ear



## GoldenRetrieverFever (May 4, 2016)

I've looked through the old messages and consulted the google but still have a question about trimming the upper front part of the ear. Where the top of the ear meets the head, on the side of the ear closest to the eye, is a little bush that looks very unkempt. It's a puppy doing conformation, and I'm wondering whether I should give guided trims with a thinning shear or just let it grow out and flow softly over the ear. When I look at pictures of conformation goldens it seems some are cut short around that part of the ear and some are kept natural. I guess my question is... is one preferred? 

Thanks so much!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

If you go to the seminar next month at Claircrest, Jennifer will show you that. Each dog is different, depending on their fur. This is where I have my issues with grooming Sailor, she has cowlicks above each ear. I can blow dry them out, but an hour later they are back, so I usually have Nickie or Jennifer trim them down for me because when I do it, it looks choppy. They use a combo of thinning shears and I believe it is a stripper. Often times we need to do them everyday of the weekend, because it starts to grow back that fast.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Light use of a stripping knife or stone to smooth it out...


----------

